# ASPC/AMHR People Hall of Fame



## ahrobertspony (Apr 12, 2012)

Deadline to Nominate for ASPC/AMHR People Hall of Fame Extended For 2012

The deadline to nominate candidates for the ASPC/AMHR People Hall of Fame has been extended to May 1 for 2012. Nominations should be given in writing and MUST be made on the new nominating form, including era of nomination. Brief biographical information and details supporting each nomination should be included. A PDF version of the form is available by contacting the ASPC/AMHR office or emailing [email protected]. Forms and supporting info are due May 1 to the Historical Committee care of [email protected] The Historical Committee will prepare all nomination bios and present them to the members of the national board to be voted on later this summer. Winners will be announced at the 2012 convention in St. Louis, MO, in November.


----------

